# dom4j detach funktioniert nicht



## mariomueller (21. Mrz 2019)

Hallo zsuammne,

ich möchte in einer HTML table- Knoten, die "leer" sind.
Der u.a. XPATH Ausdruck funktioniert
Im Debugger wird auch eTable.detach(); prozessiert. Trotzdem wird der Knoten nicht entfernt.
Hat md. eine Ahnung an was das liegen könnte?

Danke, Viele Grüße
Mario



```
List<Node> selectNodes = document.selectNodes("/HTML/body/table[count(tr)=0]");
       
        for (int i = 0; i < selectNodes.size(); i++) {
           
       
            // Nicht auf die Idee kommen den getText der table abzufragehn: hat keinen!
            Node tableNodeInLoop = selectNodes.get(i);
            Element eTable = (Element) tableNodeInLoop ;
            eTable.detach();
//            String NodeForDetachPath = tableNodeInLoop.getUniquePath();
//            Node nodeToDetach = doc.selectSingleNode(NodeForDetachPath);
//            nodeToDetach.detach();
            System.out.println("Table deleted");
       
        }
```


----------

